# I can't get out of console and to the login window!



## Auspex (Feb 13, 2005)

This is really strange. I can't seem to do anything to fix this! I've tried deleting com.apple.loginwindow.plist, but that has proved useless. I've tried disabling Darwin/BSD login, but I can't figure out how to do this. I've read every single command and how to use them using man -k and info and the internet (4 sites, tons of pages of commands, and I can't get it). This happened after I added my own admin user through admin itself while it was logged in. I rebooted, and I could log in, but then things stopped working properly, so I rebooted again. Now, I keep getting redirected to the console, asking me to log in with my login and password. I can login fine with my username, but then I'm limited (obviously) to commands, which, no matter what I do, won't fix my problem. 

So, I'm wondering, is there ANYTHING I can do in single-user mode to fix this? anything I can delete? anything i could rename? any command I could do?

Thank you ahead of time if you know how to fix this. I miss my stuff . It's been like this for 3 days and it's been hours and hours of work put inot this thing trying to make it work, and I jsut can't do it. I wanted to try my best before so I know what people are talking about when they tell me to do things . I know people get pissed at noobs. Anyway, PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 13, 2005)

What do you mean, exactly, when you say "I added my own admin user through admin itself while it was logged in" ?  I'm not quite sure what you did there.

Also, does it immediately go there, or does it show the blue screen with stuff loading first, then dump you there?  In other words, when you boot the computer, what do you see from when it starts to the point where you are in the console?


----------



## Auspex (Feb 13, 2005)

It loads first, then puts me there. And I mean like... admin was still up when i got on the computer, so i igured I'd add an admin user. I added my own, rebooted, and logged in. Problems occurred, rebooted again. Now it's Grey apple, blue loading screen, Darwin/BSD (console). Then i cry. So now what?


----------



## Tommo (Feb 14, 2005)

I have never come across this with OSX, but it occurs every now and then under Linux. It is because the wrong run level is selected and the GUI is not loaded.

It might be worth posting this to the UNIX forum to see if someone there can confirm this could be the problem. Sorry I can't be any more help.


----------



## Auspex (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn well... anyone else know anything?


----------



## bobw (Feb 14, 2005)

Moved to Unix Forum.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Feb 14, 2005)

Try this:

sudo nvram boot-args=-v

What this will do is set the boot-args Open Firmware flag to -v, which will show you a text bootup sequence, giving you a chance to look for errors. It will also remove any other boot-args values which may have been instructing the system to not load the GUI. Give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 15, 2005)

OS X doesn't have run levels like Linux.  Well, technically it does, but there's not a way to set them.

Auspex, I'm still not sure what you mean - there was an admin logged in, so you went and created a new admin user?  What *name* did you give this new user?  And is this your computer?  Just asking.

If you didn't go around editing things, it may be that either the user name you gave the new admin is clashing with something else, or somehow the new user that was created has a corrupt database that's bringing things down.

If you edited some files, on the other hand, do tell.  It may be what's causing the problems.


----------

